# Brag!



## kjgendreau (Oct 20, 2015)

Last weekend I took my puppy Tango to the Indianhead KC show in Eau Claire, WI. There was 3 pt majors in dogs both days. On Sunday, Tango went reserve (his third major reserve) to a dog who finished his championship. On Sunday, Tango was Best of Winners for his first major! He now has 5 points novice owner handled by myself. 

I should also add that on Sunday, I had to put him together myself. My breeder is home with new babies so she was unable to go to the show. 

Here's his picture. (I chopped my head off because I looked ridiculous :argh: )


Kirsten 
Solo: GCH U-CH URO2 Musique Moonlight Concerto CD PCD BN RA CGC SPOT-ON

Tango: Musique Moonlight Tango (Major pointed)


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Wowie!! He looks gorgeous! Congratulations ?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Tango is a very handsome boy - beautifully groomed. Congratulations on the points well earned.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That’s HUGE! Congratulations! He is gorgeous.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations, you must be so proud of your boy.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

wow congratulations!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

He's lovely! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations! He's gorgeous and it won't be too long before he's got those wanted letters in front of his name!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations. It is a great accomplishment for owner handlers to show so well.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

He looks wonderful! Congratulations!:cheers2:


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Congratulations, you and Tango are well on your way. It gets infectious. doesn't? Do you live in Wisconsin? Madison originally for me, now Houston, TX.


----------

